# Colorado BBQ Challenge Frisco, CO



## pitbarrelcooker (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone from Colorado or anyone wanting to visit this beautiful state and have some great BBQ I highly recommend you taking a trip to the Colorado BBQ challenge in Frisco, Co. Great event, great people and great BBQ. We had a blast and will definitely be back next year. We finished great too, placing 4th overall out of 61 teams! Not bad for a few Pit Barrel Cookers and a couple of bags of Kingsford.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on the Good Call outs!

Kat


----------

